# Anime set in a computer world



## tecnowraith (Oct 12, 2006)

I was wandering if any knew if there were any anime out there that is set a computer world like Tron and/or reboot, besides Dot/hack?


----------



## Joker (Oct 12, 2006)

I can't come up with anything that's exactly like that but there is Avalon.  While it is live-action it had was directed by Mamoru Oshii, director of Ghost in the Shell and those has a lot of "anime" moments.  And it is set mostly in a computer world.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Oct 12, 2006)

There's Zegapain, which came out fairly recently in Japan.  Everyone lives in an artificial world as server data, but dont realise it's artificial except for a few. Wikipedia entry here


----------



## WayneLigon (Oct 12, 2006)

There was the Canadian series _Reboot_, done in CGI. The characters were all living inside a computer. 

At first the series is simply about Bob, a Guardian from the outside computing universe, who protects the citizens when the user uploads and plays a game: when this happens, a section of the city is sealed off and everyone inside changes to game characters. If the user wins, everyone in the affected area effectively dies, so Bob tries to prevent this from happening. There's lots of game references and cute humor. Bob is assisted by his girlfriend Dot Matrix and her younger brother Enzo, who hero-worships Bob.

(There is a heirarchy of life forms. Nulls are the most basic. Binomes look like walking numbers. Sprites look like 3d humanoid figures. All the major characters are sprites, or viiruses).

That's the first season. Then things take a hard left turn and second season and beyond, the series gets progressively darker and more violent as it moves to appeal to older kids and teens; most of the rest of the series never gets shown in the US. Instead of episodic shows, the series moves to more overarching plots and references older episodes. Bob gets sucked out into the Net, and Enzo (upgraded to Guardian status himself) and his girlfriend go after him. They both grow up in the hostile, violent 'outside world' where they constantly have to battle games and Net creatures. They finally make their way back to the city of Mainframe. 

Season One was on VHS and is out of print. Season Two was never released on any media I'm aware of. Season Three was released on DVD; those have gone out of print and sometimes sell for over $100 a pop. Season Four, comprised of two movies, is in print.


----------



## Rackhir (Oct 12, 2006)

There's a kids anime-pokemon knock off that's largely set in a computer world. I forget the name, but I suspect it's not what you're looking for. It runs on either Cartoon Network or Toon Disney.

There's a very good, but very violent anime called Gantz. It is not explicit that it's set in a computer world, but one of my friends who's watched it says that he strongly suspects that it is set in one due to a bunch of events in the series. There are a lot of video game-ish elements to the story which tends to support his theory.


----------



## Mallus (Oct 12, 2006)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> There's a kids anime-pokemon knock off that's largely set in a computer world. I forget the name, but I suspect it's not what you're looking for.



That would be Digimon. 

My friend Steve (CITY's co-creator, BTW) swears that the 2nd or 3rd season, I forget which, is some of the best anime he's ever seen in terms of the drama and characters.


----------



## tecnowraith (Oct 12, 2006)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> There was the Canadian series _Reboot_, done in CGI. The characters were all living inside a computer.
> 
> At first the series is simply about Bob, a Guardian from the outside computing universe, who protects the citizens when the user uploads and plays a game: when this happens, a section of the city is sealed off and everyone inside changes to game characters. If the user wins, everyone in the affected area effectively dies, so Bob tries to prevent this from happening. There's lots of game references and cute humor. Bob is assisted by his girlfriend Dot Matrix and her younger brother Enzo, who hero-worships Bob.
> 
> ...




Um... I said this already  in my first post.


----------



## Kesh (Oct 12, 2006)

Digimon Tamers, aka Season 3, is extremely good. A bit dark, especially the plot of Impmon. The other seasons vary from mediocre to lousy, but Tamers is extremely good.


----------



## tecnowraith (Oct 12, 2006)

am tyring to find one with little "human" interaction as possible where the anime/story involves more with computer world and its AI/programs, like how Tron or Reboot was. And I know Tron had humans but that was 3/4's of the premsis.


----------



## Merlion (Oct 14, 2006)

It may not be exactly what your looking for, but I would recomend Serial Experiments Lain. It has many of the elements you speak of, besides which its just wonderful on general principles


----------



## ThirdWizard (Oct 15, 2006)

Super Transforming Cosplayers might have taken place in a computer world.

... Maybe...

It's really _really_ bad, though.

Other than that and what's been said, I've got nothing. There isn't much out there. Well besides .hack//'s many spinoffs, .hack//GIFT, .hack//Intermezzo, .hack//Unison, hack//Legend Of The Twilight, and .hack//Roots. That's not mentioning the video games.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 15, 2006)

Heh. Well if you're looking for stuff in the computer line, there is a new comic book series based off of Tron 2.0 and what happens after.


----------

